
Responsible Use of Machine Learning APIs - benbreen
https://medium.com/taraaz/developers-choose-wisely-a-guide-for-responsible-use-of-machine-learning-apis-e006e4263cae
======
andreareina
/s/API/service

Responsible use of an _interface_ is not really a well-defined concept.
Responsible use of third-party ML services, or of ML in general, that's
something we can fruitfully talk about (and what TFA seems to be about).

~~~
aframe
Upvote for sed

